# φροντιστήριο



## Palavra (Jul 16, 2015)

Πώς θα μεταφέραμε στα αγγλικά τον όρο του τίτλου; Τι λέτε για το private tutoring centre; Με ενδιαφέρει συγκεκριμένα η απόδοση του κέντρου υποστηρικτικής διδασκαλίας για την εκπαίδευση, όχι, ας πούμε, η έκφραση «του κάνω φροντιστήριο».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 16, 2015)

Βλέπω ότι χρησιμοποιούν παραλλαγές του _language schools_ για των ξένων γλωσσών. Επίσης, για τα κέντρα υποστήριξης μελέτης βλέπω να παίζουν με το _Homework_.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 16, 2015)

Εγώ θέλω κάτι που να μην έχει τις λέξεις school και private, για να μην υπάρχει σύγχυση με τα ιδιωτικά σχολεία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 16, 2015)

Κάτι σε tutoring institutes;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 16, 2015)

Ναι, νομίζω είναι πιο κοντά. Θενξ, ντοκ!


----------



## SBE (Jul 16, 2015)

Μια από τις μεγάλες αλυσίδες φροντιστηρίων στο ΗΒ τα λέει tuition centres. To ίδιο και πολλοί που έχω ακούσει. 
Ομοίως έχω δει supplemental learning centre, αλλά αυτό είναι περιγραφή, όχι αυτό που λέει ο κόσμος. 
Τα μέρη που πας μετά το σχολείο και σε βοηθάνε με τις εργασίες σου είναι homework clubs και συχνά τα οργανώνουν τα σχολεία.


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2015)

Ρίξε μια ματιά κι εδώ:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cram_school


----------



## Earion (Jul 16, 2015)

Το έχεις πει κι εδώ, Νίκελ, και μάλιστα δυο φορές (#1 και 10).


----------



## sarant (Jul 16, 2015)

Δεν το προτείνω, αλλά θυμάμαι όταν φοιτούσα στην Αγγλική φιλολογία όπου υπήρχε ανακοίνωση στη Γραμματεία που έλεγε, στα αγγλικά, ότι αν θέλουμε πιστοποιητικό "for a frontistirio" πρέπει να κάνουμε αυτό κι αυτό.


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2015)

sarant said:


> αν θέλουμε πιστοποιητικό "for a frontistirio" πρέπει να κάνουμε αυτό κι αυτό.


Πάντα όταν έχουμε τέτοιες λέξεις με εμβληματικό ρόλο στην ελληνική κουλτούρα, με πρώτες απ' όλες τις λέξεις για φαγητά, ξεκινώ ψάχνοντας τη λέξη μεταγραμμένη στα αγγλικά στα Google books. Για το frontistirio, υπάρχουν πάνω από 70 αποτελέσματα (και κάπου 120 frontistiria), αλλά έτσι βρίσκεις και την εγγραφή στη Wikipedia:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frontistirio

Πολύ περισσότερα έχει, βέβαια, το αρχαίο και ιστορικό phrontisterion, που έδωσε το phrontistery.


----------



## Earion (Jul 16, 2015)

_φροντιστήριο _νομίζω πως ήταν στη μεσαιωνική γλώσσα το μοναστήρι.


----------

